# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > VB.NET >  مشکل در دریافت اس ام اس

## ak1_2004

از کامپوننت kylix استفاده می کنم !
اما نمی دونم دقیقا چطوری باید همه اسم ام اس های موجود و ... رو لیست کنم !
البته آخرین اس ام اس ورودی رو می تونم بخونم که البته معمولا ناقص نشون می ده !
اما وقتی از دمو خود برنامه تست می کنم متن اس ام اس و لیست همه اس ام اس ها رو در یک دیتا گرید نشون می ده !
ممنون می شم راهنمایی بفرمایید ! :گیج:

----------


## morrning

منم یه موقعی مشکل تو رو داشتم (نقطه)
جست و جو کردم (نقطه)
نبود(نقطه)
با امیدی تاپینگ زدم(نقطه)
کسی جواب نداد(نقطه)
بی خیالش شدم (نقطه)
تا اینکه سال قبل از نمایشگاه کتاب(حالا بماند چطور از کرمانشاه تا تهران رفتم و با چه بد بختی) مرجع برنامه نویسی vb.net رو خریدم اونم چی(8 جلد 400 صفحه ای) و با کوله باری از اطلاعات به خونه برگشتم البته با کامیون چون پول کتاب اونقدر زیاد بود که دیگه پول نداشتم به خونه برگردم و به راننده کامیونی به ما لطف کرد و ما رو رسوند.(نقطه)
به امید دیدار(نقطه)

----------


## ak1_2004

حالا ما چیکار کنیم ( نقطه )
کتابات رو خریدارم ( نقطه )
قیمتش چنده ( نقطه )
اسمش چیه ( نقطه )
البت ما رو راهنمایی کنی خیلی بهتره ( نقطه )

----------


## morrning

all about vb.net 2005
انتشارات ماکروسافت
نویسندشو پیدا کردم برات میزارم

----------


## morrning

قیمتشم فکر کنم یه 190 هزار تومانی  شد!
البته زبان انگلیسی تشریف داره.
از قرفه های فرنگ گرفتم :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## ak1_2004

کتابت که گرونه !
اما جواب سوال ما رو بلد نیستی ؟
راهنمایی کنی ممنون می شم !

----------


## morrning

فکر کنم توی sourceproject.com یه سورس در این رابطه دیدم یه سرچ کن حتما پیدا میکنی . توی اون سورس از هیچ کامپوننتی استفاده نشده بود!

----------


## pirmard

> از کامپوننت kylix استفاده می کنم !
> اما نمی دونم دقیقا چطوری باید همه اسم ام اس های موجود و ... رو لیست کنم !
> البته آخرین اس ام اس ورودی رو می تونم بخونم که البته معمولا ناقص نشون می ده !
> اما وقتی از دمو خود برنامه تست می کنم متن اس ام اس و لیست همه اس ام اس ها رو در یک دیتا گرید نشون می ده !
> ممنون می شم راهنمایی بفرمایید !


مشکل دقیقا چیه ؟ اس ام اس های کوتاه هم ناقص نمایش داده میشن ؟

----------


## ak1_2004

> مشکل دقیقا چیه ؟ اس ام اس های کوتاه هم ناقص نمایش داده میشن ؟


 بله هر sms با هر تعداد کاراکتر ناقص نشون میده مثلا برای sms های فارسی فقط 40 کاراکتر و انگلیسی فقط 70 کاراکتر . حالا این 40 یا 70 تا هم همیشه ثابت نیست و از قسمت های مختلف sms نمایش داده می شود .

----------


## mahdi206

تو دریافت اس ام اس با at command خطا میده کسی مشکل رو حل نکرده

----------


## ak1_2004

:گریه:  کسی نیست کمک کنه

----------


## DoDoklak

> بله هر sms با هر تعداد کاراکتر ناقص نشون میده مثلا برای sms های فارسی فقط 40 کاراکتر و انگلیسی فقط 70 کاراکتر . حالا این 40 یا 70 تا هم همیشه ثابت نیست و از قسمت های مختلف sms نمایش داده می شود .


در حالت عادی یک پیام 80 کاراکتری در 4 sms ارسال میشه.
جهت حل این مشکل یا گزینه Concatenated SMS رو فعال کنید




قبلا من هم یه برنامه گذاشته بودم که گزینه مورد نظر رو با عنوان (متن SMS به صورت به هم پیوسته)  گذاشته بودم

----------


## ak1_2004

ممنون از جوابت !
ولی من توی ارسال اس ام اس مشکلی ندارم و همه اس ام اس هام بدون مشکل ارسال می شه !
اما در اس ام اس های ورودی مشکل دارم !
کلا برای خوندن اس ام اس ها نمی دونم باید چی کار کنم !
هیجا هم هیچ راهنمایی بدرد خوری پیدا نکردم !

----------


## ak1_2004

در واقع می خوام بدونم وقتی روی دکمه read all sms توی دمو می زنیم چه عملیاتی انجام می شه !

----------


## DoDoklak

> در واقع می خوام بدونم وقتی روی دکمه read all sms توی دمو می زنیم چه عملیاتی انجام می شه !


Sms موجود در روی سیم رو میخونه .
نکته: این مسئله رو هم در نظر داشته باش که SMS های قبلی رو زمانی که در هنگام دریافت گوشی به کامپیوتر وصل نبوده رو نمی خونه. فقط پیامهایی رو میخونه که هنگام دریافت گوشی به کامپیوتر وصل بوده  و برنامه هم فعال باشه

----------


## ak1_2004

ببین کلیات تشکیلات رو می دونم !
اما اصلا نمی دونم با چه دستوراتی می تونم همه اس ام اس ها رو بخونم !

axKylixSMS.Connect()
axKylixSMS.GetSMSCapacity(1)
axKylixSMS.GetSMSFolderInfo(1)
axKylixSMS.ReadAllSMS(1)
RichTextBox1.Text = axKylixSMS.LastReadSMSText


همچین کدی آخرین اس ام اس رو توی یه ریچ باکس نشون می ده !
اما اونم ناقص هست و اس ام اس کامل رو نمایش نمی ده !

----------


## ak1_2004

من هنوز منتظرم !!
کسی بلد نیست !؟
کار نکرده ؟
یا یک کامپوننت دیگه که راهنمای کاملی داشته باشه ندارید ؟

----------

